# I BADMOUTHED THE WRONG COMPRESSOR



## gizmodyne

Great story. I have wondered if the powers that be check out these reviews. Thanks for taking the time to write this. The good folks at Craftsman must not be aware of the Internet.

Personally I love my Bostich finish nailer, ....uh wait…. I mean it it has significant issues warranting an upgrade…


----------



## roman

wonderful


----------



## Karson

Mike: Thanks for being candid in your first review. I hope more manufacturers find out about these reviews from real users and not paid authors. We might start getting better tools and some realistically tool life and utilization.


----------



## MsDebbieP

Well, now, doesn't that just warm your heart!!!

We also have that compressor. It's sitting idle for now. A hammer was dropped on the gauge and we can't find a replacement with the same pressure range.

It sure came in handy when finishing our bedroom and for building our shed-oh yah.. the shed. We blessed it every day!! We got a big monster gun from Rick's work and this little compressor fired those nails into the wood like nothing. WOO HOO.

Thanks for the update Mike. I think I can see your smile from here.


----------



## Chipncut

Mike!
It makes me happy to hear that you got satisfaction from Bostitch.

You can see that they care about their customers.

It's also good to know that Lumberjocks reviews are being taken seriously.

Now, wouldn't it be nice if you could get some help with that lousy lathe of yours.


----------



## roman

I'm not positive but I think my nail gun/brad gun was bought out by Bostich. originally called a Nimico?. It's so old the writing is worn off but I can only say that it shot out thousands and thousands of brads, over 25 years old and still works like the day I bought it.


----------



## scottb

based on your old review (which was too late for Dad, who'd been constantly frustrated with his - last attempt to run it, it never came up to pressure) We resolved not to get another by them… I'm glad to hear of the improvements and resolution for you.


----------



## jockmike2

You're right of course Dick, but some companies just don't give a darn. When I dealt with that women in 
Tennessee she was the most obnoxious and disagreeable person I have ever talked with, and all I was doing was trying to get some info about where I might find the parts I needed for my Delta Lathe, and I bad mouthed that company till the cows came home and still no satisfaction. Delta Sucks. mike


----------



## dalec

It is nice when a company representative takes very seriously their reputation and customer satisfaction, that they fix a problem when it could be easily ignored. It says a lot about the values of that company and the individual who made contact with you.

Dalec


----------



## USCJeff

Glad to know there is still customer satisfaction oriented professionals out there. From their vantage, the "gift" will mostl ikely not only resolve your negative feelings, but also great revenue from likely repeat business as they have now built a relationship of trust with you. You know are no doubt left with the impression that if yo are not satisfied with their product line, they will make an effort to rectify your needs. Plus, as of now 57 woodworkers reading this will store that knowledge away as well.


----------



## JohnGray

I have this compressor and it sets idle most of the time because it is so NOISY and takes forever to build pressure. I've had it about a year and used it only twice because of the problems above, would have used it about every day if not for the problems. Oh and the 1st time I turned it on it blew one of it's valves apart, but the company replaced the valve for free, it's just a good thing nobody was in-line with the trajectory of the valve it stuck in a wall.


----------



## jockmike2

Hopefully they will see these other complaints and do something about them too. If not I have the guys phone number and Email address so I'll be glad to publish it if others are having the same problems. mike


----------



## ND2ELK

I need to buy a compressor for my shop and after reading this review I plan on looking at a Bostitch. Gary's got my business. Thanks for the review.

Tom


----------



## grovemadman

I like to send them their stuff back, whoever the manufacturer is. I send everything including attachments, copies of reciepts - everything. But you have to make sure you send it to the right person at the company. I tell them I don't need it and it isn't what it was marketed as. I might say something like, "I hope you don't get laid off when everyone starts catching on to what a product this isn't". If I own other products from that company I let them know I plan to compare all of their products I own with others in the same market. 
This usually gets the attention of someone way up in the company. And then butts start gettin' kicked and heads start rollin' until you have a company out of business or one re-built on trust and quality. Nobody likes it when you send them back their product and tell them the customer service is bad. I know if someone told me that about my work I would probably give them their money back and make it right!
Most members in the chain of command in any company take this kind of action very seriously, as did Gary at Bostich. He knows what could happen if an action like this should snowball - Corporate DEATH. No more perks, bonuses etc… it means resume time and possibly a step backward in a promising career. 
This tactic got me an upgraded product from a company I'll leave nameless and an 'A' for the semester in a marketing class I was taking at the time. In the end the score was Chuck 3 - Blank corp. 0! They paid for everything including shipping, tons of gift certificates an upgraded product and attachments for the product I never purchased. They continued to send me a couple of attachments so I could try them out and give a fair and honest product review!!!

*Mike*, I bet if you get a hold of the right person at Delta and asked him/her where do want me to ship this to? Then told them you are looking at JET you won't get the same response you got from their rep in Tennessee. The best time to get 'em is at a wood working tradeshow when lots of people are around. Or when their rep shows up at the local rotten orange. They have no choice but to listen then, especially if other customers are nearby!!!!!


----------



## shaun

Mike - I'm glad you got your issue resolved. To me, this speaks volumes for their organization. And kudos to Gary at Bostitch.

Gary, if your reading this, based on your actions resolving Mike's issue I'm pretty sure you just earned another customer. Ill be shopping Bostitch first for my fastening needs.

Thanks for posting this Mike.


----------



## Jim_Boehm

Nice review also. I will be looking for a 23 gauge nailer soon and will be looking at the Bostich first. Thanks!


----------



## PanamaJack

Just a great outcome Mike. Nice review


----------



## EternalDesign

i have this same combo pack compressor and mine broke after on use. I couldn't return it and i called they sent me a new valve plate but i still have trouble with it getting to full pressure. I need to get this fixed i have been frustrated with it and don't use it much do to having a larger shop unit. But what a waste of money. I should send him and email. 
What i don't understand is why the defected ones where still on the shelf, if they new of the problems.


----------



## Lori

Just read your review. I had been considering the Bostitich compressor and 3 gun set for awhile. This just confirms my choice. I prefer to support companies with excellent customer service. Even the best can have a defect, what is important is how they handle it. As soon as I see a good price….


----------



## jSchrock

Thanks for the review very helpful


----------



## hasbeen

Thanks for the great review and update.


----------



## LittleDickens

Bought this same compressor and with about 5 hours total on it, I had to have the valves replaced at a cost of $130.00. Very, very disappointed in the quality of this tool. Even after repairs, it doesn't hold a good pressure and takes a LONG time to build sufficient pressure for even minor jobs. This has really turned me off Bostich tools. I appreciate all the info on other brands and will definately be investigating and getting a different compressor.


----------

